# G3 Resin Superwax my review.



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

First impressions of the G3 Resin Superwax is how easy it is to apply and then polish off to a perfect finish, as you would imagine I have tried many over the years and without doubt the application and removal is the easiest I have used, I also did an experiment and got 4 other friends to polish their car bonnets with it and asked their opinion and it was the same as mine with the application and removal.

I did a water test on a freshly polished Porsche 911 and then did the same after polishing using the G3 and the water test was just amazing I described it like the polish was throwing the water off like a magnet does when you put 2 North poles together, I have never seen anything better, within milliseconds the water was off the car and more to the point it still did the same 4 weeks later without reapplication.
My impressions are that this will save the motorist a lot of time and effort achieving a superb result that would possibly cost a lot more money and effort to get the same results with another brand, quite simply this is the polish I will be using on my car from now on, I am disabled because of severe pain with a back injury and most times I cannot face cleaning my car because I know how much pain it puts me in, but because this polish is so much easier to apply making less physical effort it doesn't hurt me as much meaning my car will get cleaned much more often.
I am pleasantly surprised how good it is given the price, another point is how much easier the G3 Professional Waffle Pads makes the wax easier to apply, I know the instructions say to use the waffle pads but I am an experimenter and just had to try other methods to find out that the G3 waffle pad really is the best applicator

I would like to rate each aspect of the Superwax so here goes, 
Application I would give an easy no doubt 10/10
Removal I would give 9/10
Water beading no doubt again 10/10
Final gloss finish 8.5/10

Thank you for giving me the opportunity to test this product which I am delighted to recommend to other people, especially someone who struggles with conventional more difficult to apply and remove products.


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/andrew.wakefield01/SteveSPorsche

looks impressive mate and nice write up


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Did I mention on a previous thread that I was concerned with swirl marks??

Well, I invested in a bottle of 3M Imperial Hand Glaze (£13.99 incl. delivery from ebay) which I carefully treated all over the bonnet and body with a Farecla Compound waffle application pad and finished off with Farecla G3 Professional Super Resin Wax. (£12.99)

A box containing 2 Farecla waffle pads were £1. (1 for compound application & 1 for wax application).

The finished article is like a sheet of glass.

The Farecla G3 Professional Super Resin Wax is brilliant and strongly recommended, especially for black metallic paint / laquer finishes).

I will now be switching to this product. Having though the Glare was sent from skies, this wax is sent from heaven !!!!!

As written in the review; the Farecla G3 Professional Super Resin Wax is easily applied and after hazing over, even easier to buff off and produce a deep, wet-look shine.

After the second coat is applied and buffed away, you will realise what you have been missing.

Well recommended product :speechles


----------

